# Nukeproof Giga 290 Elite 2021 Review



## Brocal (Oct 6, 2021)

Hi guys -- Quick link to my first post just for reference in search of an enduro bike.









Need Help for direction, newish to riding - specific...


Hi Guys, I stumbled across this site while researching bikes and feel like this would be the best place to come and ask for some help. I'm in the market for a new bike but I'm getting decision paralysis and need some guidance. A little background about me: - I'm 32, 6'1", 160 lbs, planning...




www.mtbr.com





Obviously, as the title states my search ended with the Nukeproof Giga elite which is their mid tier for components. I was able to grab one last winter off of Chain Reaction cycles and get it imported to California. Buying a bike during COVID was tough as I couldn't really demo anything and really had to rely on my research and helpful folks sharing their insights. Thank you everyone that commented on my first thread.

So, I wanted to share a little about myself and dive into this bike. I'm 6'1", weigh about 160, and have a motocross background. I have zero mountain biking experience other than 2 summers with a really old cross country bike. This is my third summer riding and first summer with the Giga. I wanted something super capable of steep technical riding that reminded of my dirtbike. I have logged just under 250 miles on this bike all of which has been this summer in Tahoe, I'm still messing around with the suspension and don't think it's fully dialed in yet. That being said, I already love the way it handles and know it will only get better with a few more tweaks. I'll break this down into categories for easy browsing:


*Climbing *- This bike spins remarkably well up hills. My suspension is set a little stiffer to avoid any extra movement on the climbs. I found the climb switch not very useful and have tuned my suspension so that I never use it. The seated position feels very centered in the bike and I feel like I've got a good balance of weight front to rear for tough technical climb sections without having to move around much to get great traction. I've got to keep a vigilant eye out for pedal strikes. Leaning the bike over and pedaling can get tricky in rocky terrain. 

*Composure & Agility - *Composure could be the one word to describe the entire experience of this bike. With a 63.5 degree head tube angle tight turns will feel a little muted. Personally I love that feeling and appreciate a stable platform where your input is required. My XC bike felt hyper sensitive turning and this bike dials that out quite nicely. This means that really tight turns require a little more deliberate line choice. The confidence inspiring nature of this bike is unreal. High speed anything - turns, drops, chunk - this bike doesn't care. You just point it and it asks how much faster you want to go through it. As trails get harder and more technical this bike remains unfazed. Speed is where this bike really shines and shows it's intended purpose. With higher speeds this bike feels incredibly lively and agile reminding you that a change in line choice would be an easy task.

*Cornering - *I've been working out how to corner this bike as it's quite different than my XC bike. The steep seat tube angle has me sitting much more upright and the seat is further forward in the frame. I've found using the dropper post is a must. Once I'm descending with the seat dropped, I can lay this bike over quite far and it rails through corners. This bike will carve through a corner with remarkable composure. I'm still working on my cornering technique and this bike demonstrates how much more capable it is than I am. 

*Brakes / Tires -* Came with SLX brakes, 203mm rotors front and rear, and Michelin enduro 2.4 wild tires front and rear. The stock brake lever throw wasn't sensitive enough for me. I modified the SLX brakes to feel more sensitive and after that minor change they are amazing. I never have any issues with brake fade on long descents. I tend to ride rear brake heavy as well(moto habit). The modulation is amazing - set to lock up with the shortest throw possible and the brake feedback is perfect. You can tell exactly hard you can brake before locking them up. For me I ride on a lot of loose over hard-pack. These tires just don't have consistent predictability for my riding areas. I am happier with the rear tire than the front tire. But, they work well enough that I don't want to waste the money on new tires until they are worn out. I am looking forward to that upgrade though.

*Overall Impression -* This is bike a lot heavier than a cross country bike. It will make flat, flowy, mellow trails feel boring. I doubt anyone reading this would ever consider this bike for cross country trails. If you want something that can climb quite well, feel super stable and playful at speed, truck through anything you want, and just tell you to do bad things then this is the bike for you. The way this bike inspires me to ride is really helping with my progression. Speed is the life blood of this bike and it will ask for that every time you set foot on it. The liveliness and confidence inspiring nature of this bike has me hooked. Flat trails have become boring and that's quite okay with me. I have a feeling I'm gonna be riding this bike for years to come.


----------

